# String Orchestra piece - real players



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I was just about to post a video of a trio work of mine which is more advanced in its harmonic language as the previous one (Cello and Piano - now on page 2) when this recording came in. The composition here, like the previous video posting, is in a much more conservative style than many of my works.

Late in the year, I'll put up that trio video.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4bmxb3nmdc36h91/String Orchestra piece.mp3?dl=0


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Very beautiful and moving.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It's fascinating that you used the word "moving", Mike. That's been my reaction since its completion a few years ago. Any time I listened to the mockup certain spots just got to me. So it has nothing to do with hearing this recording that was just issued.

Thanks, man.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vasks said:


> It's fascinating that you used the word "moving", Mike. That's been my reaction since its completion a few years ago. Any time I listened to the mockup certain spots just got to me. So it has nothing to do with hearing this recording that was just issued.
> 
> *Thanks, man*.


Your welcome, the language is very haunting and appealing to me. Listening again as I write and still loving it. What also appeals is the clarity in the scoring via an economy of means, contributing as it so often does to the sense of refinement.

It's interesting that even a mock-up can still impress upon one emotions isn't it? I use mock-ups these days and strive to get as realistic as possible. Despite the shortcomings of samples, I too still _feel_ the music, but perhaps we are just too close it and naturally hear it with different expectations and different filters.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Very nice, Vasks.

I see someone likes thirds


----------

